# Platy needs HELP!



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Alright, so I have next to no clue about fish illnesses, sadly, and one of my sister's two orange platies (the male) that she has had for about 3-ish months, maybe more, looks REALLY weird...

First, the day before yesterday, I noticed he looked big. Maybe a little bloated. This has happened and gone away within a few hours to a day. 

Yesterday, his scales were standing up. He looked like a fuzzy dog. They were almost perpendicular to his skin. He looked REALLY round. Today in the morning his scales were slightly closer to his body, but still probably at around 80 degrees... What's wrong with him? It's not like my sister cares all that much about them (you know little ones ) and I wouldn't mind another tank, but it just doesn't feel nice to watch the poor thing suffer.

Oh, and he wasn't having trouble swimming or eating, and his appetite is still the same as normal. 

Worms? idk, just please help him.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh! And she had them from fry, so he is only about three months old, too.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

When the scales stick up its called 'pineconing' since the fish looks like a pine cone. Its a really bad sign. It can be "bloat", so try the 'pea thing' in case a blockage in the digestive system is the issue. Also try isolating and slowing increasing the salt level in the tank. Pineconing can mean the fish's kidney can't remove excess water, higher salinity can help. But if the fish has organ failure, it will likely die soon.


----------



## Platy lover (Aug 16, 2011)

That's correct that's what happened to mine but I did nothing and it cured it's self but I did use a little medicine that u can ge in the uk


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

It sounds like dropsy,which is almost impossible to cure.When it starts pine-coning,the fish is as good as gone.  I'm sorry for your soon lost.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Dropsy Hope your fish gets better...


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah, you guys were right, my sister just found him  poor thing... Thanks, though. She had a little funeral for him, too.


----------



## Platy lover (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorry 4 ur lost


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry, for your loss.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

I would do a water change immediately for the left fish. I'm pretty sure dropsy is contagious, but even if not, the dead fish would be bad for the water...


----------

